# Specializd DT Swiss Axis 1.0 vs. Mavic Aksium wheelset



## bwalton

I just purchased a 2013 Specialized Roubaix a few weeks ago and the bike came equipped with a Specialized OEM DT Swiss Axis 1.0 wheel set. According to this link from Specialized web site: Specialized Bicycle Components
the Axis 1.0 wheel set weighs 1,950 grams, has 22mm tall rims laced to no named hubs with DT-Swiss spokes. 32 3X pattern on the rear wheel and 24 radial pattern on the front wheel. 

1) Does anybody know what brand rims and hubs this wheel set has on it?

2) I have a 2 1/2 year old Mavic Aksium wheel set, which weighs a few grams less than the Axis 1.0. Should I install these wheels on my Roubaix in place of the OEM wheels? My only concern is that I weigh 204 pounds and the Mavic wheels are rated at 220 pounds max. while the Axis wheels are rated at 240 pounds max.


----------



## spookyload

Either wheelset will be fine. If you are going to get rid of one of the wheel sets, I would sell the Mavics. Their name fetches a little better coin at resale. I don't think you would notice the benefit of lighter wheels by a few grams, and the 3x rear will keep you rolling. I am guessing your new bike comes with a free tune up too, if the wheels are out of true when that happens, they will touch them up for you at that time. Won't likely do it with your Askiums.


----------

